# SYNTHERGINE - 5th BLOOD TEST RESULTS - MooseKnuckles!



## Synthetek (Jun 18, 2014)

Submitted by a MooseKnuckles taking advantage of our FREE Synthergine offer - who had blood analysis performed before and after his Synthergine use.

The first blood test was performed prior to the commencement of using Synthergine.

The second blood test was performed after several weeks.

These are the kinds of results you can come to expect with regards to your liver when using Synthergine - Liver Protectant.

This is what Moose had to say:



			
				MooseKnuckles said:
			
		

> First off I have had Ulcerative Colitis for 19 years, so my liver values are generally in the high 60's year round do to medication and UC, I have never taken liver support on a regular basis until the Synthergine, I am on HRT 200mg Test Cyp per week doc prescribed and that is all I was on at the time of the test, my liver is very rarely in the normal range even before I started HRT, I have been on HRT 2 years now and occasionally blast at 600 per week. I had blasted at 600 about 2 months prior to testing but at the time of the test I was back to 200mg.


----------



## K1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Less then 2 months between tests...Incredible changes in that short amount of time!

Synthergine is the ONLY liver protectant I will use!


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 18, 2014)

Not surprising at all! SYNTHETEK is the bomb!


----------



## thebrick (Jun 18, 2014)

Having dealt with high liver values before and the length of time they can take to normalize... to drop that far in that amount of time is excellent!


----------



## J4CKT (Jun 25, 2014)

Mooseknuckles has completed bloods after both oral and IM use of
Synthergine. The results barely vary. I think there were only a few points of
difference in it.

Finally have a concrete answer for all the people wondering which is more effective.


----------

